
Hundreds of Pterosaur Eggs Found in Record-Breaking Fossil Haul - caio1982
https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2017/11/largest-pterosaurs-eggs-discovered-embryos-fossils-paleontology-science/
======
dgellow
Yesterday discussion (different link):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16040273](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16040273)

~~~
caio1982
I missed that, thank you!

